# Did i get the right exahust?



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

Hello,
I ordered a exhaust from ebay from smm and paid 524.99 for the magnaflow exhaust system part number #15892. After i paid for it a day later i recieved a email that the auction was cancelled due to some "unknown" error. Then I checked the next day and they re-listed it for the price 763.99. Did i get the right exhaust for 200 off the msrp or did I possibly order the wrong exhaust? Is there any different versions of the magnaflow exhaust for the gto or just the one? Let me know what yall think.
Thanks


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd say that's the right part number
$763.99 is the retail price it would seem...
http://www.planetmagnaflow.com/shop/magnaflow-15892-285.html
maybe you got the deal of the decade...


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

As long as I dont get a exhaust for a honda civic......lol


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

i've seen the magnaflow for 524 before... I think its legit.. 700 number is the retail for it but you can get it cheaper.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*exhaust*

If you are happy with the end results, then you bought the right system.


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

Well the exhaust came in and it was the correct one. Its not that loud but after the headers get put on I think it will be perfect.


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

There was a sale back in Sept. 06 from www.hottexhaust.com I got mines shipped for $526.90. They had a discount coupon for $190.91 and a store wide discount of $45.82. Lucky me.


----------

